# nutriasystem



## Dale in Ar (Feb 8, 2006)

Has anyone tried this Nutria system that has been advertised so much on t.v. ????I would like some comments as to the pros and cons of how it works or if it even does work.I know it seems to be a little pricey for the first delivery but it seems hard for one to eat on 10.00 a day or less when working on a job,at least is for me.Any feed back would be appreciated.


----------



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

Dale in Ar said:


> Has anyone tried this Nutria system that has been advertised so much on t.v. ????I would like some comments as to the pros and cons of how it works or if it even does work.I know it seems to be a little pricey for the first delivery but it seems hard for one to eat on 10.00 a day or less when working on a job,at least is for me.Any feed back would be appreciated.


I took the plunge after I had the twins. I still have a bunch of food left over. The one thing I find about pre-packaged diets is it's hard to stay on them because I have my thing of food then nee to cook for the family.

I will give NS this...the food is good, and if you can stick to it, you wont tire because of the variety. When I did eat it, I found I was able to do without the little extras...even though you are allowed snacks, I rarely ate them.

So, if you are by yourself, or just you and a partner, it may work (if you both go on it together). I was thinking of ordering it again simply because the food requires no speacial storage and is perfect to take to work. You really don't have to heat some of it up, but other itesm come freeze dried. 

Anyone remember the old MRE where you had to soak the beef patty in hot water? That's how the NS patty comes, but on a whole wheat foccacia role, it's really good with lettuce and low fat cheese!!!

If you can afford it, take the polunge, the offer $ back, I think.


----------

